# Standard für Signale zwischen Maschinen



## Hand (28 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
gibt es irgend eine fertigen Standard der den Signalaustausch zwischen 2 Produktionsmachinen beschreibt? Ähnlich SMEMA nur auf Softwarebasis (Profibus).

z.B. Übergabe von Teilen von Maschine 1 an Maschine 2.

Maschine 1:
Fault -->
MaterialReady -->

Maschine 2:
<-- Fault
<-- WaitingForMaterial


----------



## sps-concept (28 Oktober 2009)

*Standard*

Hallo,

einen allgemeingültigen Standard wirst du da vergeblich suchen. Aber es ist durchaus üblich - je nach Anwendungsfall -folgende Signale untereinander auszutauschen

betriebsbereit
ausserhalb Kollisionsbereich
Voranmeldung Be/Entladung
Freigabe Beladen/Entladen
Beladen/Entladen fertig
Teil vorhanden
Typkennung
Werkstück io/nio/Messteil

Beim Datenaustausch über DPDP-Koppler empfiehlt es sich das "datengültigkeitsbit" zu verwenden oder ein Lebensbit hin und herzuschicken.

André


----------



## MarkusP210 (28 Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Standard ist höchstens die Kommunikationslösung z.B. über (integrierte) MPI (GD-Kommunikation) oder Profibus Master-Slave oder DPDP-Koppler. Auch über Ethernet geht's ganz leicht, braucht aber etwas Code.

Das Mapping in die/aus den Datenbereichen wirst Du schon selber machen müssen.

Markus


----------



## Sinix (14 Februar 2011)

*Nochmal zu SMEMA*

Hallo,

hat jemand SMEMA eingesetzt und kann das in einfachen Worten etwas genauer Beschreiben, insbesondere was der Unterschied zwischen einer Softwareschnittstelle ist?

Danke und Grüße MK


----------



## Tommi (15 Februar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand SMEMA eingesetzt und kann das in einfachen Worten etwas genauer Beschreiben, insbesondere was der Unterschied zwischen einer Softwareschnittstelle ist?
> 
> Danke und Grüße MK


 
Ich kannte SMEMA bis heute nicht. Hier ein Auszug einer 
Seite der FH Bielefeld.

Scheint nicht nur Schnittstellensignale, sondern auch 
Förderbandabmessungen etc. für Leiterplattenfertigung
zu standardisieren.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Sinix (16 Februar 2011)

@ Tommi Danke

Scheint aber ansonsten nicht viel Informationen über SMEMA zu geben:TOOL:

Gruß MK


----------



## Tommi (16 Februar 2011)

@ Mäuseklavier

Keine Ursache, SMEMA ist anscheinend eine Nischenlösung für
die Leiterplattenfertigung.

@ Hand

sps-concept hat eigentlich alles gesagt.

Meine signifikantesten Erfahrungen mit Schnittstellen waren, daß
wenn man "Teil vorhanden" oder "Teil positioniert" nicht korrekt
sensorisch abfragt, es ganz schön krachen kann.
(Viel Kaffee, Cola und Kuchen für die Schlosser)ROFLMAO

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (16 Februar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Meine signifikantesten Erfahrungen mit Schnittstellen waren, daß
> wenn man "Teil vorhanden" oder "Teil positioniert" nicht korrekt
> sensorisch abfragt, es ganz schön krachen kann.
> (Viel Kaffee, Cola und Kuchen für die Schlosser)ROFLMAO



..und hinterher kommen die nicht mehr in Maschine zum Teile austauschen, daweil sich vorne etwas zu sehr wölbt.

Zu der Frage Standard von Schnittstellen zeigt die Erfahrung, dass es nahezu unmöglich alles in einem Standard abzubilden.
Jede Maschine bzw Anlage ist speziell und brauch auch dafür spezielle Kommunikation. 
Wir sind schon! soweit, dass Ein, Aus; Hand, SemiAuto, Auto betriebsbereit und andere inzwischen an der selben Stelle in der Steuerung ankommen. DAS wird schon als Erfolg gesehen bei uns 

Schnittstellen zu definieren ist ein heikles Thema, da kann viel falsch gemacht werden.


bike


----------



## Tommi (16 Februar 2011)

> Schnittstellen zu definieren ist ein heikles Thema, da kann viel falsch gemacht werden.


 
stimmt, erstens die Definition selbst und zweitens, daß die
Beteiligten sich auch dran halten oder die Definition auch
gleich verstehen und zueinander kompatibel umsetzen.

Wichtig ist auch, Timeouts o.ä. Funktionen zu verwenden,
wenn während des Signalverkehrs z.B. ein Teilnehmer
abgeschaltet wird etc. 

Man darf das Thema nicht unterschätzen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Boxy (17 Februar 2011)

Oft ist es bedingt so, das man ja auch Unterscheiden muss, was und welche Typen an Maschinen man verbindet.

Es gibt aber eigentlich meist z.B. bei den Automobilisten meist im Projektheft die Vorgeba wei die SS auszuführen ist. Als Bsp. ist hier Daimler und BMW zu nennen.
Allerdings wie üblich, es wird viel geschrieben von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben und meist kommt es anderst als gedacht *ROFL*


----------



## bike (17 Februar 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Oft ist es bedingt so, das man ja auch Unterscheiden muss, was und welche Typen an Maschinen man verbindet.
> 
> Es gibt aber eigentlich meist z.B. bei den Automobilisten meist im Projektheft die Vorgeba wei die SS auszuführen ist. Als Bsp. ist hier Daimler und BMW zu nennen.
> Allerdings wie üblich, es wird viel geschrieben von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben und meist kommt es anderst als gedacht *ROFL*



Bei den Automobilisten ist es meist ganz einfach.
Es sitzen alle Beteiligten an einem Tisch und es wird über die Vorgabe diskutiert. Dann wird die Vorgabe angepasst, dass es passt und dann los an die Tasten. 

bike


----------

